# Tell me about



## FarmallH (Dec 11, 2011)

Post 64 winchester 3030 model 94's..... Always wanted a lever action and I am finally deciding to start looking.....


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

Had one. Gave it away. Top eject was problematic for a man needing a scope. Stupid side mount.

Didn't like the anemic performance and stepped up to a more potent .308 bullet in the venerable .30-06 - like the one you already have.


----------



## Mark Steinmann (Jan 28, 2014)

I have a Model 94AE in .357 that I picked up super cheap. A guy at work sold it to me after his dad passed. The gun was never fired after his dad bought it because of his health decline. Sat in the safe since 1991. It's a great gun, one of my favorites! I still haven't killed anything besides paper with it, but it's a very accurate gun within the 100 yards that I've tested it at.

Sent from my SM-N900V using Tapatalk


----------



## FarmallH (Dec 11, 2011)

Hadn't even thought of the 45 long colt, that would be a lot of fun actually.... Really really really fun....... What would be cool, but no one makes would be a lever gun chambered in that 30 cal pistol round the C96 Mauser Broomhandle Pistols used... Had a lot of brass for one for a while........


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I'm with Glen, the winchester top eject doesn't work for me. I've got a like new Marlin 336RC in 30-30. I saw it sitting in the corner at a yard sale, I asked the elderly woman if it was for sale, she replied oh yes, I forgot about that. I asked her how much she wanted for it and she asked if $40 was to much. I told her that it was worth quite a bit more than that and I'd be willing to make her a fair offer. She said I was the only honest person she'd met all day and she wouldn't take a penny more for it, so I'd better take it before she met someone else who was honest. I gave her the $40 and asked if I could help her out with any chores but she said she was rather well off and was glad that she had sold it to someone who would take care of it the way her departed husband did. I've still got the gun some 25 or so years later. I've had thoughts about giving it to my grandson when he passes his hunter education this spring.


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

A .30-30 Winchester, .308 Winchester, .30-06 Springfield and .300 Weatherby Magnum are all the same caliber, but vastly different cartridges. They can and often do shoot the same bullets, but at different speeds. The .30-30 can drive a 150-grain flat nose about 2,400 feet per second (fps). A .308 Win. will push a 150-grain spire point 3,000 fps, a .30-06 will move it 3,100 fps and the .300 Weatherby will send it screaming at 3,400 fps.

They'll all kill deer. But, why compromise?

The post '64 Winchester lever I had was a sloppy action with a stamped receiver. It had a side-mount with a 4x scope and took a large buck with a handloaded 150-grain bullet at 130 yards through the heart back in 1986. The bullet was recovered and it looked like it could have been reloaded once more. No expansion. After taking about 7 whitetails with it, I gave it away to my nephew and am still glad I did. No desire for another one.

If you work the action of a Marlin and then a Winchester, you'll find that the integrity of the Marlin is much better. But, that caliber???


----------



## Ceedub (Aug 3, 2015)

I have a 94ae in 44mag. Fun little rifle, although I've never really hunted with it. I've never had any issues with it. As far as the 30-30 goes i have a old bolt action savage chambered in 30-30. It was my first hunting rifle and have taken 8 deer and one elk with it before i started using a 25-06. There is no magic bullet out there that will make you a better game killer. A 30-30 will take any north American big game animal, no one can deny that... because it has. Its a cartridge that actually has been there and done that. Know your skills and know your range because if you use it correctly it makes a god awful hole in things. If you really want to tear apart a rib cage find a 94 chambered in 32 special. Just my opinion and my experience.

Sometimes, getting out into the middle of nowhere, completely by yourself, is the only way to socialize with a better class of people.


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

Sure would *never* take one on an elk, moose, or bear hunt - even if someone else has done it. As far as killing game, the same can be said of a .22 long rifle, if one were skillful and close enough. They've even taken dangerous game.

I once knocked a porcupine out of a tall tree with one strong toss of a rock to the noggin. Doesn't mean it's the best "load" for hunting, unless of course, that's all there is at hand, which was the case with the porkie.

The once-favored .30-30 has lost favor with hunters for good reason: There are better alternatives - especially, if one is in the decision phase of a purchase.


----------



## Dialed_In (Jan 5, 2013)

YD I agree with you, I like the Marlin better as well. I have a late model 336 SS (stainless) in 30-30 and another 336XLR (24" bbl) in .35 Remington. Both work well with Hornady's flex tip and Superformance powder. I'm getting ridiculously small sized groups with both guns; neither are speed freaks but better than flat nose factory fodder. Both are under 200 yard weapons. The 30-30 has taken 4 deer; use it for a brush gun mostly with high shoulder shots to spine. They fall where they stood with no tracking.


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

*My 2 cents------I'm 69 years old this coming month and I was a true Hunter and woodsmen when I grew Up---My first rifle was Mauser Modelo Argentino 1891--7.65--[31 cal] which I bought with my own Trapping money for 15 bucks at our Montgomery Wards Store[ Muskrats brought 25 to 50 cents a piece]--I was really proud of my own rifle but I wanted a Model 94 win 32 special like my Dad carried so bad. He bought his in 1936----1961 I kill my very first legal Buck with the Argentino----Still I wanted a win 94----after high school I started to customize my Mauser--But Uncle Sam and the Marines put a hold on that project--when I got back from Nam---I wanted a 94 so that was the first thing I bought the project was put aside for a few years--Was Married and my family grew-----To Me that 94 was and is the best rifle I ever owned even though I have my share of 300 win mags ,308,25-06,7mm mags-win 243's--plenty of model 70's etc----I did finish my Mauser-stock-bolt work-cut barrel--safety- and I used it also for many many years it took many whitetails for me---when My Son turned 14 and was allowed to hunt Deer I handed it to him --I told him to keep it clean and well taken care of and it was to be handed down to his son some day---The second season He shot a 10 pointer scored 125.1--My replacement rifle A Ruger M77--25-06 which has done me well---I still use it at our gun club for the 600 yd f- class every spring--and I'm in the top 10 most years using a hunting rifle LOL [Great fun]---Deer Hunting has changed so much over the years in Upper Michigan .In my Fathers Day they were all woodsmen,knew how to still hunt and post on trails watch Rub Lines etc and they taught us young hunters what the woods and hunting was all about----Was no Slaughter Boxes -Bait piles to watch ----apple's , corn etc all day long--They Hunted hard But today its mostly a lost Art------I'm a slaughter box hunter now too but I long for those Days to see whats over the next ridge tracking that big Buck track across the Big Woods and catching up to him in his bed or with his girl friend like I did many times before-----The 94 was and to some of us is still the best Deer rifle of all time---next year God willing The 94 will be in the slaughter Box with me Watching the 50 yd apple pile---------Guess I like Winchester's----------------------------skip*


----------



## Indiana Jones (Aug 28, 2014)

Also remember, the current Winchesters are made in Japan. Just food for thought, some people get upset over that.


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

Not all Brownings. Just some.

From the Browning site: Browning firearms have been traditionally made in locations world-wide. John M. Browning's first rifle, the Single Shot, was made in Ogden, Utah. The next guns carrying the Browning name were manufactured in Belgium. This continued for many decades. This was the result of John M. Browning's lasting relationship with Fabrique Nationale, in Herstal, Belgium.

Most Browning guns were made in Belgium by F.N. until the mid '70s when some production was shifted to Miroku in Japan. Today's Browning firearms are made in either Belgium, Portugal, Japan or in the United States.

More here: http://www.browning.com/customerservice/qna/detail.asp?ID=90


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

I have Brownings from all those places but like my Belgian BAR the most. Yes, Short, sometimes it's impossible to know origins of things the way some manufacturers seem to manipulate their language.


----------



## murphyranch (Dec 9, 2015)

My father left me his Big Bore 94 in the 375 magnum. It is a pig killing machine in brushy, close quarters. A big boar does not like the Big Bore to the cranium!!


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Hmmmmmm all the talk is about hunting with the 94. I dont think he mentioned that, lol

I love lever guns but only have 2. One is a Winchester 94 in 30-30 and the other is a Rossi 24" octagon barrel in 44 mag, that my youngest son bought me for Christmas a few years back. I gave my oldest son a Winchester pre 64 model 94 in 30-30 when he was old enough to hunt. It isnt the standard model but has the saddle ring and case hardened receiver. All of these rifles are fun to shoot and very accurate. I too have found out that the peep sights are the way to go on a lever gun, whether target shooting or hunting. So my advice would be decide what you want it for , then GET ONE !!!


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

I like it a lot !! No problems at all. I have shot light loads for cowboy action and full heavy loads like 22 grs 2400. I did put a tang site on it and love it. Very accurate, plan on using it for deer in the pines this coming year if I can get drawn.

I also did some work on the action and got rid of that stupid safety. Only did the action work for cowboy action shooting. I have a thread on here with pics about the rifle and the work I did somewhere on here.


----------

